# How Common are 1910 to 1920's bikes to restore or build?



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 1, 2010)

How Common are 1910 to 1920's bikes to restore or build?

Interested in either restoring or modifying a basket case older bicycle from this era. Since the weather is so dry I am not looking to make a wooden rim bike would like a source for metal rims.

Would love a Harley Davidson (wich I understand was only a licensed name made by several other companies not all of witch were bicycle manufacturers) 

Would consider other bike makers like Pope, Westfield, Columbia, Elgin, Colson etc. Are they affordable to buy? Are metal clincher rims available or would i need to convert to 2. 125 rims? 

Since I live in Southern Arizona I dont have a budget to go to shows in California. 

Got to one Collectors show in South Western Washingon in Sept. 2008 just as the exhibitors were leaving.

We have fantastic riding weather here in southern Arizona not sure why I havent heard of any bike meets here.


----------



## davekingedits (Aug 2, 2010)

You can frequently find bikes of this vintage on eBay for something in the neighborhood fo $300-$500.  Shipping usually runs in the $60-$100 range.  I've been toying with the possibility of getting one myself, so I've been watching the auctions.  You can usually find them under collectables>transportation>bicycles>complete bicycles.  

For instance, at the moment, there's an old skip-tooth, truss-frame machine up for sale for $400.  I'm not sure it's quite as old as you're looking for, but it must be close.  Item # 290453620069.

Enjoy,

David King


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2010)

Here's an eBay motobike, item 160462255813.  current bid 75.00


----------



## dave the wave (Aug 2, 2010)

just buy a davis built bike and clone it to be a harley davidson.


----------



## DonChristie (Aug 2, 2010)

Remember, new 28 inch Pneumatic tires will set you back $250 for starters.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Aug 2, 2010)

BUT wide 700c tires and rims are available, and just about the same size.  Salsa Gordos, Velocity P-35, etc.  The original posters plan is to upgrade a period bike with modern parts.    I'd recommend an Iver Johnson as a high quality frame, but they do have a non-standard bottom bracket size. But the Iver cranks are very nice to begin with.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 2, 2010)

Buy my Indian all ready to go for $5000.


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 3, 2010)

*Thanks for your replys, I am new here.*

I will keep watch on Ebay sounds like a good source for Pre 1933 bikes.

Now, for 28 inch tires, dosent Uniroyal Tire company (do I have the correct spelling?) have some for aprox 100 dollars each all, white, red or black? As for Rims not sure does the group in Grand Rapids, OH have them in 28 in?

Love that Indian bicycle you have. I grew up in and around Springfield,MA
Every year there is a show of Indian Motorcycle enthusists that show up to a small Indian Motorcycle Musuem to swap parts etc. Every once and a while I would see a bike. 
Should have bought one in the 1980's when I had the chance.....


----------



## kunzog (Aug 4, 2010)

I used to go the the "Indian Come Home Rally" which was held in Springfield in the 70's but stopped going there when we moved to S.C. from NY State. Since you are from that area you might consider restoring a Pope/Westfield/Columbia as they were made nearby in Westfield. Columbia also made some Indians.
Here is another one I am restoring.


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2010)

schwinndoggy said:


> Remember, new 28 inch Pneumatic tires will set you back $250 for starters.




$220.  No need to scare him!


----------



## pelletman (Aug 4, 2010)

grey3speedfrmeuro said:


> I will keep watch on Ebay sounds like a good source for Pre 1933 bikes.
> 
> Now, for 28 inch tires, dosent Uniroyal Tire company (do I have the correct spelling?) have some for aprox 100 dollars each all, white, red or black? As for Rims not sure does the group in Grand Rapids, OH have them in 28 in?
> 
> ...




Museum is gone.  Esther got too old. Some stuff is in the city museum now..


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 4, 2010)

6 August 2010

Fine early bike, looks like an Iver-Johnson just dont know though? Are all parts original to the bike? Did you ever meet the Actor-Collector Steve Mc Q.? There at the Indian Motorcycle event? Do you have advice on any good refrence books on bikes 1880's to 1940's era on the New England and Tri State Area bike makers including chapters on chainless bikes?

Thanks......


----------



## kunzog (Aug 5, 2010)

That Arch Bar frame is a Columbia that I am going to make into an Indian racer. Yes, I know that racers didnt have a truss front fork but I like the looks. I never met Steve Mc Queen but saw a lot of his bikes in Magazines and a lot of hype about them. I have a lot of reference books but nothing specific about New England makers except Columbia and chainless tech info is quite rare. 







grey3speedfrmeuro said:


> 6 August 2010
> 
> Fine early bike, looks like an Iver-Johnson just dont know though? Are all parts original to the bike? Did you ever meet the Actor-Collector Steve Mc Q.? There at the Indian Motorcycle event? Do you have advice on any good refrence books on bikes 1880's to 1940's era on the New England and Tri State Area bike makers including chapters on chainless bikes?
> 
> Thanks......


----------



## grey3speedfrmeuro (Aug 5, 2010)

Have to ask you about the red  Indian Bicycle that was restored. Not sure which model, maker or year but I thought that the front fairing was different on this bike. I have seen a wider fatter lower area curved in ward rear skirt detail they usually riveted or screwed on a mud flap also to the rear of this flaired feature.


----------



## slick (Aug 5, 2010)

re: kunzog, Hey who makes that blue frame? I have the same exact frame with no headbadge, I just aquired. Mine has a clincher style crank housing with 2 bolts that tighten to the crank? I have just a bare frame and i'm looking for help with the crank assembly. I want to rebuild it with the proper era parts and hopefully steel clad 28" wood wheels, but i'd like to ride it also on cruises so maybe that isn't the best choice for wheels? Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------



## kunzog (Aug 5, 2010)

grey3speedfrmeuro said:


> Have to ask you about the red  Indian Bicycle that was restored. Not sure which model, maker or year but I thought that the front fairing was different on this bike. I have seen a wider fatter lower area curved in ward rear skirt detail they usually riveted or screwed on a mud flap also to the rear of this flaired feature.




That Indian was built around 1925  by Columbia. Around 1921 Indian stopped using the skirted fenders.


----------



## kunzog (Aug 5, 2010)

The blue arch frame was made by Columbia in the early teens.  It originally had a 2 piece split crank but was unusable and I never could find another so I am putting in an open "split bracket" like yours has. Indian shows it in their 1916 catalogue. It has to be split or open at the bottom because the crank hanger is too small diameter for the crank arm to go into. Those parts are very hard to find.                                                           







slick said:


> re: kunzog, Hey who makes that blue frame? I have the same exact frame with no headbadge, I just aquired. Mine has a clincher style crank housing with 2 bolts that tighten to the crank? I have just a bare frame and i'm looking for help with the crank assembly. I want to rebuild it with the proper era parts and hopefully steel clad 28" wood wheels, but i'd like to ride it also on cruises so maybe that isn't the best choice for wheels? Any help is appreciated. Thanks, Chris


----------

